# AGP Acceleration A8v K8T800 Pro [SOLVED]

## MacGoerk

Hi everybody!

("Hi Doctor Nick")  :Wink: 

I did a excessive search on the forums, but didn't find the exact description for this.

I've just recompiled my kernel with Module AGPGART Support, rebooted, did a "emerge nvidia-kernel", "modules update" and "opengl-update nvidia".

lsmod states module "agpgart" is loaded everytime I do a "modprobe nvidia". Just wondering about this because everywhere I read "Don't use AGPgart with Nvidia blah". If it's a normal behaviour, nevermind.

Ok now for the real thing.

"cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status" gives me:

```

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

```

"cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/cards" outputs:

```

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x00000000

```

"glxinfo | grep direct" states:

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

glxgears runs with ~ 3900 fps

Device section in Xorg.conf reads:

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "FX5900"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "NvAGP" "2"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

(comment: I've tried NvAGP 0, NvAGP 1...nothing changes)

dmesg shows no errors, syslog only shows:

```

Aug  5 14:22:06 serenity kernel: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Aug  5 14:22:06 serenity kernel: NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

Aug  5 14:22:06 serenity kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

```

Xorg.0.log :

```

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "2"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of AGPGART requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFB000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce FX 5900XT

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.35.20.38.a6

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-70.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "56.000-70.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "56.000-75.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Samsung: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Samsung: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-70.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "700x525" (height 1050 is larger than

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified maximum 1024)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

```

Why the heck (sorry, getting frustrated) reads this agp status "failed" ?

Is there any other tool that could benchmark my GraphicsCard and show me what AGP Accel. I'm using?

Since glxgears is 3900 fps I can't really believe that I don't have any accel.

Help appreciated  :Smile: 

Thanks in Advance.Last edited by MacGoerk on Sun Aug 07, 2005 5:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wart

I can't help you any I'm afraid.. But I am curious as to the meaning of

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
```

Any thoughts?  I'm getting the same thing in my dmesg |grep nvidia

----------

## MacGoerk

yea it's just that the NVidia Drivers are not open source and Linux complains about this since the License is not GNU / PUBLIC.

....read that somewhere  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## stahlsau

Hi,

you could try other values for your line: 

```
Option   "NvAGP"            "1"   # 1=nvidias agp, 2=agpgart, 3=agpgart,nvagp
```

If i recall that right, i didn't compile agpgart into the kernel, maybe that could help.

That tainting message won't have anything todo with your issues, it's normal, just as you stated.

----------

## MacGoerk

I already tried NvAGP = 0,1,2 and 3 only invokes 1 and 2.

And my agpgart isn't compiled "in" the kernel. It's been compiled as <M> Module.

Sorry if this wasn't clear. That was also my reason for wondering about "agpgart" popping up when loading module nvidia in the lsmod table.

```

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

< >   ALI chipset support

...

<M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

...

<M>   VIA chipset support

<M> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

```

----------

## MacGoerk

ok now I've compiled the "unloading modules support" into my kernel and noticed that Module agpgart depends on Module Nvidia.

Unloading won't work, since I get the message "Module agpgart is used by nvidia".

I've checked again my BIOS setting and the AGP Acceleration there is set to 8x.

But still i've getting this:

```

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.

```

BTW i'm using NVidia Driver Version 1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

Maybe give it a try to upgrade to masked 7xxx ? I doubt my Version of the FX5900XT was available on Nov 3rd 2004

----------

## MacGoerk

ok, got it running

```

macgoerk@serenity ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

K8T800 Pro Chipsets are only supported by AGPGART and not by the NVidia Driver.

So compiling AGPGART as module into the kernel is essential, but don't use the via_agp driver..use amd64_agp instead (for Asus A8V)

Modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 should read:

amd64_agp

nvidia

Then set your X11 conf to 

Option "NvAGP" "2"

Do a modules-update, opengl-update nvidia, reboot and this DAMN Thing runs at 8x AGP Speed. Yay me! ;>

BTW Glxgears raises from 3900 frames (without AGP Accel) to 6500 fps!!!

This is heaven.

----------

## hoschi

Can you make Screenshots in OpenGL games like Quake3/4?

This is my problem under the KT880 with my Athlon-XP - i hate Nvidia for there fucking support.

Since the release of Nforce2 the users of via-chipsets are fucked by Nvidia...oh, maybe they want bring VIA  into diffcults  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MacGoerk

Uhm, haven't tried that one actually and now switched to an Ati Radeon.

Always thought of NVidia being better in terms of compatibility and support in Linux, but the ATI runs flawless.

Sorry, can't test it anymore   :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

Okay :-/

----------

## Headrush

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Can you make Screenshots in OpenGL games like Quake3/4?
> 
> This is my problem under the KT880 with my Athlon-XP - i hate Nvidia for there fucking support.
> 
> Since the release of Nforce2 the users of via-chipsets are fucked by Nvidia...oh, maybe they want bring VIA  into diffcults 

 

What do you mean, I never had any problems. Why are we fucked? 

Are you saying that the nforce2 drivers has an option to take screenshots built in? 

I would think screenshot support would be more a software issue, not a driver issue, maybe I'm wrong.

Anywho, nvidia drivers have been flawless for me on several machines    :Wink:  Maybe I'm just a simpleton and don't use any of the more exotic features.   :Smile: 

----------

